# All the pigeons



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

Aachen Lacquer Shield Owl
Aachen Pouter
Aargau Peak Crested
Absy Egyptian Swift
Afghan Sherazi
African Owl
Agaran Boinije
Ahmar Gohzar Egyptian Swift
Alpine Swift
Altenburger Trumpeter
American Bohemian Pouter
American Flying Baldhead
American Flying Flight
American Flying Tumbler
American Giant Homer
American Giant Rumbler
American Giant Runt
American Modern Flight
American Roller
American Show Racer
American Strasser
Anatolian Ringbeater
Anbary Asmar Egyptian Swift
Ancient Tumbler
Antwerp (pigeon)
Antwerp Smerle
Arabian Trumpeter
Arad Barred Highflier
Archangel
Archangel White Trjasuni
Armenian Tumbler
Asiatic Crack Tumbler (Turkish Takla Tumbler)
Australian Performing Tumbler
Australian Saddleback Tumbler
B

British Show Racer
Baku Boinije
Baska Tumbler
Barb (pigeon)
Bavarian Pouter
Beak-Crested Jacobin
Belgian Ringbeater
Berlin Medium Face Tumbler
Berlin Long Faced Tumbler
Berlin Short Faced Tumbler
Bernburg (pigeon)
Berne Half Beak
Berne Peak Crested
Bernhardin Magpie
Bijeljina Roller
Birmingham Roller
Blondinette
Blue Tumbler of Cluj
Bohemian Fairy Swallow
Bohemian Pouter
Bohmentaub
Bokhara Trumpeter
Bokhara Tumbler
Bolk Egyptian Swift
Boston Blue Tumbler
Bremen Tumbler
Breslauer Tumbler
British Show Racer
Brunner Pouter
Bucharest Ciung Highflier
Bucharest Show Tumbler
Buda Grizzle Budapest Short Face Tumbler
Budapest Highflier (Poltli)
Budapest Muffed Tumbler
Budapest Muffled Stork
Budapest Short Face Tumbler
Bursa (pigeon)
C

A red Carneau
A White Cumulet
Carneau
Cassel Tumbler
Catalonian Head and Neck Tumbler
Catalonian Laced Bordench Mondain
Catalonian Tumbler
Cauchois (pigeon)
Central Asiatic Roller
Chinese Nasal Tuft
Chinese Owl
Chistopolian High-flying Pigeon
Clean Legged Fullhead Swallow
Clean Legged Spot Swallow
Coburg Lark
Colillano Pouter
Cologne Tumbler
Crescent (pigeon)
Crested Soultz
Cumulet
Czech Bagdad
Czech Ice Pouter
Czech Muffed Tumbler
Czech Trumpeter
D

Dragoon
Damascene (pigeon)
Danish Suabian
Danish Tumbler
Danzig Highflier
Debreciner Roller‎
Denizli Bangosu
Dolapci
Domestic Show Flight‎
Domino Owl‎
Dragoon (pigeon)
Dresden Trumpeter‎
Dutch Beauty Homer‎
E

English Trumpeter
Ebling Whitehead
Egyptian Swift
Egyptian Tumbler
Eichbuhl
Elster Pouter
Elster Purzler
English Barb
English Carrier
English Exhibition Homer
English Fantail
English Long Face Tumbler
English Magpie
English Owl
English Pouter
English Short Faced Tumbler
English Show Homer
English Trumpeter
Erlau Tumbler
Escompadissa Tumbler
Exhibition Flying Tippler
F

Fantail
Fantail
Fat Shan Blue
Felegyhazer Tumbler
Fish Eye Roller
Florentine (pigeon)
Flying Oriental Roller
Flying Performing Roller
Flying Saddle Homer
Flying Tippler
Fork-Tailed
Franconian Heart Magpie
Franconian Toy Self
Franconian Trumpeter
Franconian Velvet Shield
French Bagdad
French Mondain
French Pouter
Frillback
G

Gaditano Pouter
Galaţi roller
Galaţi Roller Pigeon
Genuine Homer
German Beauty Homer
German Beak-Crested
German Colored Tail Owl
German Double-Crested
German Long Face Tumbler
German Modena
German Nun
German Shield Owl
Ghent Cropper
Giant American Crest
Giant Mallorquina Runt
Giant Show Runt
Gier
Gorguero Pouter
Granadino Pouter
Groninger Slenke
Gumbinnen White Head Tumbler
H

A red crested Helmet
A black Helmet (plain head)
Hague Highflier
Halaby Egyptian Swift
Hamburg Sticken
Hamburg Tumbler
Hana Pouter
Hanover Tumbler
Helmet (pigeon)
Hessian Pouter
Hindi Fantail
Hollander (pigeon)
Holle Cropper
Homing Pigeon
Hungarian (pigeon)
Hungarian Buga Pigeon
Hungarian Egri Tumbler
Hungarian Giant House Pigeon
Hungarian Giant Pouter
Hungarian Highflier
Hungarian Short Beaker
Huppé Picard
Hyacinth (pigeon)
I

Indian Pigeon
Ice Pigeon
Indian Fantail
Indian Fantasy (pigeon)
Indian Gola
Indian Mondain
Indian Pearl Highflier
Indian Pigeon
Iranian Highflier
Iran Roller
Irish Flying Tumbler[1]
Italian Owl
[edit]J

Jacobin
Jerezano Pouter
Jewel Mondain
Jiennense Pouter
K

Kaluga Turmani
Karakand Fantail
Karakandy Egyptian Swift
Katal
Kazan Tumbler
Kelebek
Kiev Tumbler
King (pigeon)
Kiskunfelegyhaza Tumbler
Kojook Egyptian Swift
Komorner Tumbler
Konigsberg Moorhead
Koros Tumbler
L



Lucerne Gold Collar
Lacene
Lahore
Laudino Sevillano Pouter
Lebanon (pigeon)
Lenardo
Lille Pouter
Lotan (pigeon)
Lucerne Gold Collar
Limerick Tumbler[2]
M



A black Magpie
Macedonian Turbit
Magpie
Majorcan Bort Runt
Majorcan Esbart Roller
Maltese pigeon
Marchenero Pouter
Mariola (pigeon)
Markische Magpie Tumbler
Martham (pigeon)
Memel Highflier
Mesawed Egyptian Swift
Micholaiyvski Shield Tumbler
Miniature American Crested
Modena (pigeon)
Modern Show Flight
Modern Spanish Thief Pouter
Mookee[3]
Montauben
Moravian White Head
Morrillero Alicantino Pouter
Moroncelo Pouter
Moscat
Moscovite Tumbler
Moulter
Muffed helmet
Munsterland Field Pigeon
N

New York Danish Flying Tumbler
Norwegian Tumbler
Norwich Cropper
Novi Sad Short Face Tumbler
Nun (pigeon)
Nuremberg Lark
Nurnberg Swallow
Nis’s white-tail highflyer
O

Old Dutch Capuchine
Old Dutch Tumbler
Old Dutch Turbit
Old Fashioned Oriental Frill
Old German Cropper
Old German Moorhead
Old German Nun
Old German Owl
Old German Turbit
Old Holland Pouter
Old Style English Flying Saddle Tumbler
Oriental Frill
Oriental Roller
Oriental Turbit
Ostrava Bagdad
Otati Egyptian Swift
P

Pakistani Highflier
Pappatacci
Parlor Roller
Parlor Tumbler
Persian Highflyer
Pheasant Pigeon
Piacention
Pigmy Mariola
Pigmy Pouter
Polish Barb
Polish Gansel Tumbler
Polish Helmet
Polish Highflier (Galincian Highflier)
Polish Kronen Tumbler
Polish Lynx
Polish Orlik (Ukrainian Skycutter)
Polish Owl
Pomeranian Pouter
Pomeranian Show Crest
Portuguese Breeder
Portuguese Tumbler
Posen Colored Head Tumbler
Poster (pigeon)
Prachen Kanik
Prager Short Face Tumbler
Prague Medium Face Tumbler
Ptarmigan (pigeon)
Q

Quet Roller
R

Racing Homer
Rafeno Pouter
Rakovnik Roller
Rawson Short Face Tumbler
Regensburg Tumbler
Rehani Egyptian Swift
Reinaugen Tumbler
Reversewing Color Pigeon
Reversewing Pouter
Rhine Ringbeater
Rock Pigeon (Not actually a breed, but the ancestor of them all)
Roller Pigeon
Romagnol (pigeon)
Romanian Argintiu Tumbler
Romanian Beard
Romanian Black-Cherry Tumbler
Romanian Blind Tumbler
Romanian Blue Barred Whitetail
Romanian Coffee-Colored Tumbler
Romanian Gagiu
Romanian Moriscar Roller
Romanian Naked-Neck Tumbler
Romanian Silvery Tumbler
Romanian Orbetean Tumbler
Romanian Tshoong Tumbler
Romanian Whitetail Tumbler
Romanian Satu-Mare Tumbler
Roshan Chirag
Royal Snow Tumbler
Russian Akkermann Tumbler
Russian Martini
Russian Tumbler
Rzhev Startail Tumbler
S



Szegediner Highflier
Saar Pigeon
Saddle Homer
Safi Egyptian Swift
Saint (pigeon)
Saint Louis Arch Crested Fantail
Satu-Mare Tumbler
Saxon Breast Pigeon
Saxon Fairy Swallow
Saxon Field Pigeon (covers most Saxons)
Saxon Monk
Saxon Pouter
Saxon Priest
Saxon Shield
Saxon Spot
Saxon Stork
Saxon White Tail
Scandaroon (pigeon)
Schalaster Pouter
Schmalkender Moorhead
Schmolin
Schoneberger Streifige Tumbler
Seraphim Pigeon
Serbian Highflier
Shack Kee
Shakhsharli
Show Cumulet
Show Racing Homer
Showpen homer ( Australian equal to Ameracan showracer )
Show Tippler
Silesian Moorhead
Silesian Pouter
Silesian White Head
Silky Fantail
Single Crested Priest
Slovak Pouter
Sottobanca
South German Charcoal Lark
South German Latz
South German Monk
South German Moorhead
South German Shield
South German Spot
South German Tigermohr
South German White Tail
Spaniard (pigeon)
Spanish Bagdad
Spanish Barb
Spanish Flamenca Runt
Spanish Frillback Bagadette
Spanish Gabacho Runt
Spanish Little Friar Tumbler
Spanish Mondain
Spanish Monjin
Spanish Naked Neck Pigeon
Spanish Nun
Spanish Owl
Spanish Owl Pouter
Spanish Thief Pouter
Spangeled Magpie Purzler of Satu-Mare
Srebrniak (Perlovy)
Starling
Stargard Shaker
Starwitzer Pouter
Steinheim Bagdad
Stellerkrofer
Stettiner Tumbler
Steiger Pouter
Stork Pigeon
Stralsunder Highflier
Strasser (pigeon)
Sverdlovsk blue-gray mottle-headed pigeon
Swallow (pigeon)
Swing Pouter (Stavak Pouter, Steller Pouter)
Swiss Crescent
Swiss Mondain
Syrian Bagdad
Syrian Coop Tumbler
Syrian Fantail
Syrian Halabi
Syrian Sabuni Tumbler
Syrian Swift
Syrian Turbiteen
Szegediner Highflier
T

Taganrog Tumbler
Takla Tumbler
Taqlaji
Texan Pioneer
Thai Fantail
Thai Laugher
Thurgau Peak Crested
Thuringian Breast Pigeon
Thuringen Field Pigeon (covers most Thuringens)
Thuringian Goldkafertaube
Thuringian Pouter
Thuringian Self Colored
Thuringian Shield
Thuringian Spot
Thuringian Stork
Thuringian Swallow
Thuringian White Bib
Thuringian White Head
Thuringian Wingpigeon
Tiger Swallow
Tippler
Timisora Tumbler
Tokur
Transylvanian Double-Crested Tumbler
Trenton
Tumbler of Arad
Tumbler of Botoşani
Tumbler of Craiova
Tumbler of Kiev
Tumbler of Transylvania, there are 3 types of transilvanian tumbler, double crested, back crested and without any crest.
Tumbler of Yassy
Tung Koon Paak
Turbit
Turbiteen Mövchen
U

Ural striped maned pigeon
V



Vienna Highflier
Valencian Figurita
Valencian Giant Tenant Pigeon
Valencian Homer
Valencian Magany Homer
Valencian Peter Runt
Valencian Pouter
Verkehrtflügelfarbentaube
Vienna (pigeon)
Vienna Gansel
Vienna Highflier
Vienna Medium Face Tumbler
Vienna Muffed Tumbler
Vienna Short Face Tumbler
Vienna White Shield Tumbler
Vogtland (pigeon)
Volga Russian Tumbler
Voorburg Shield Cropper
Veleño Pouter
W

Warsaw Schmetterling (Warsaw Butterfly)
West of England Tumbler
Wuürttemberg Moorhead
White Racing Doves
Z

Zitterhall (Stargarder Zitterhals, Stargard Shaker)
Zurich White Tail


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow it's a huge list. Certainly a lot of variety isn't there. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW, are they really all in there?


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

wow thats alot thanks what one are able to home or that have the homing ability would love to see some pic's of some of theses


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

was looking at maybe mixing some to get a diffrent breed but don't want to see any get lost homeing ability would have to be a must and those tiger swallows i heard were expensive


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Thankyou for your post!
It Will remind All of us, that there are many Different kinds of Pigeons out there that we should learn about!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I Knew only one high flyer and that was "Pakistani high flyer"

But there are 14 different breeds in HF's....wow

I'll keep the list, thanks for sharing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice list, but not complete


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Good list!


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Great list but new breeds are created yearly


----------

